
Linux 5.2 Is Introducing the Fieldbus Subsystem - eaguyhn
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.2-Fieldbus-Subsystem
======
neals
Did a computer write this "article"?

~~~
unmole
Welcome to Phoronix!

